
Ask HN: Puzzle games for children without fluffy graphics - fiatjaf
I&#x27;m in search for games my 4 and 7 year old can play that are satisfying, intellectually stimulant and that make them happy. Not the crappy that appears in any search for &quot;games for kids&quot; (I mean stupid games with lots of colors and sound and bouncing pictures of cats).<p>I&#x27;ve had some small success with some 2 or 3 games from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chiark.greenend.org.uk&#x2F;~sgtatham&#x2F;puzzles&#x2F;, plus https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=de.stollenmayer.philipp.Pop_1_1_Android, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.agc.physicsline, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.alexgwyn.slider and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asherv.com&#x2F;threes&#x2F;, but that&#x27;s all.<p>The experience was not great in any of those games, since they are made for adults, they&#x27;re somewhat simple to grasp, but then out of nothing they start to add gotchas that I can perceive easily, but not the children (I&#x27;m thinking more about the Android games here).
======
pramodliv1
A 10 year old I know loves
[http://gameaboutsquares.com](http://gameaboutsquares.com)

------
corysama
I widely recommend the DragonBox series. DBox Algebra does a good job of
teaching algebra to kids who can barely do arithmetic.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wewanttokn...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wewanttoknow.DragonBoxPlus&hl=en)

------
fiatjaf
I imagine that the ideal puzzle for children would be a abstract game with
easy controls and a linear learning curve, if that makes any sense.

